# Gold Precepitate



## oldtimmer (May 5, 2009)

While I have read about this happening in one of the post, I was very surprised when it happened to me.

Was in a rush to finish a test run for a friend to see if he wanted to purchase some of the scrap from a place near where he works. He brought over a small sample to see the process and find the amount of gold that could be recovered.

AP to strip the foil/plating off, then into the HCl+Cl. Let it sit overnight to evaporate the excess Cl out. Saturday morning and went to drop the gold with SMB, but nothing. As I perhaps had not allowed enough time for the excess Cl to evaporate, I heated the solution to get rid of it. Gentle stir and some brown precipitate started, but it wanted to go back into solution. As my wife had come home from grocery shopping, I was required to help unload for her.

When I came back to check the progress, (beaker was left on the hot plate at low temp) is when I notice that I had gold flakes and not the usual brown precipitate. As my friend needed to go, I decanted the solution and hastily dried the gold so that he could see it and what the weight was.

Picture of the gold in a dish is attached. The weight of the gold is .9 gram.

The only problem is that the gold wants to float on the surface really bad and makes it difficult to work with.


----------



## lazersteve (May 5, 2009)

OldTimer,

You should make an avatar out of that photo, it's gorgeous.

Steve


----------



## oldtimmer (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Steve. I had not though about doing that. As I still have the gold in the dish, I will see if I can remove the white crusty salt deposits from the side of the dish and take a better picture.

It looks so nice, that I had even though about keeping as it is and not finishing the proccess out and melting into some bullion.


----------

